# Rocna Anchor m Made in China



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

After reading all the tests and reviews of anchors I could find (including many Main Sail posts here and on another board) over the past year or so I broke down and purchased a 33 lb Rocna from West Marine this spring. I was kind of surprised and dissapointed when I undid all the bubble wrap and found a "made in China" sticker on the anchor. Never gave it a lot of thought before as to where they were manufactured. I kind of had the impression that some were manufactured in New Zealand and those sold in North America made in North America.

Did where they are made change or were they always made in China?

Joe


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

My understanding is that production was moved "overseas" sometime in the past year or so. That was when I took them off my short list.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes, we bought ours last September, and the sticker says "made in New Zealand"


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

Very sad, indeed, and certainly coming off my short list. We do our best to avoid products made in China. When possible, we try for made in USA, but baring that we try to purchase from our allies, wherever they may be. And China certainly isn't one of them. I know that lots of products have components that come from places like China and then get a Made in Wherever sticker depending on final assembly, but we at least try the best we can to make sure our dollars either stay in the US or go to our friends, the ones who actually buy from us in return and don't manipulate their currency for competitive advantage and to our detriment. I'll stop now before I turn this into a political rant . . . .

PS - from my experience and that of friends who have actually lived and studied in China, now that China has the exact manufacturing specs, it won't be long before even more knockoffs hit the market.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

This is a change. When I bought mine several years back it was made by a company in BC canada.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

Maybe Craig Smith will chime in on any quality control issues.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Have there been any QC issues?


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't know of any, then again I don't how many of the "made in China" versions are out there.

Just sent Craig Smith this PM:

Craig,

I just discovered that my new Rocna 33 lb anchor and purchased through West Marine had a made in China sticker on it. I am disappointed in this fact and somewhat concerned about quality control issues. Can you provide information on this and explain what may have been done to insure that the anchor is comparable to those manufactured in New Zealand or elsewhere?

I guess I need to check the West marine website to see if they identify the country of manufacture.

Joe


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, being that China is the world's new steel powerhouse...kind of makes sense doesn't it?


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Well, being that China is the world's new steel powerhouse...kind of makes sense doesn't it?


I can tell you this -- The Chinese used to make a knockoff of the Springfield M1A (among others) that was notorious for blowing up. The metalurgy was no good, the manufacturing tolerences were horrible, the assembly was shoddy and they were too light to make a good anchor. They were so bad, Custom gun shops could not make them right and many refused to work on them for fear of liablity. Otherwise they were great rifles.

A Chinese made anchor might be serviceable but who knows with the crummy metalurgy exported from China in the past not to mention all the good political reasons to choose another brand.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Politics aside, it's a chunk of steel. With a pretty limited number of moving parts or critical tolerances (unlike an M1A). 

And I personally like the design of the Rocna. If this brings the cost down, I'm interested.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

being in the contract packaging Ind and having to deal with various chinese parts EVERYBODY gets screwed at some point and still goes back for more becasue of the money


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Politics aside, it's a chunk of steel. With a pretty limited number of moving parts or critical tolerances (unlike an M1A).
> 
> And I personally like the design of the Rocna. If this brings the cost down, I'm interested.


The receiver of an M1A is a pretty good chunk of steel also, but they broke when they shouldn't.

Hopefully, the same won't happen with Chinese steel shaped like an anchor even when subjected to a life in a marine environment.


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

IF, I had a Choice, Id NEVER Buy Chinese, but finding stuff NOT made in china, Sucks... 

Humbug...


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

So we get to choose frokm a Chinese Rocna and the stolen-design (and thin plates welded) Manson Supreme. Very suboptimal.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Think about it*



smackdaddy said:


> Politics aside, it's a chunk of steel. With a pretty limited number of moving parts...


Thats right, it is a "chunk of steel" but will that steel hold up or crack in half in the middle of a storm?

Things from China are cheaper. How do you think they manage that? Besides cheap labor, they cut corners, like quality control. Will they be as careful when that batch of steel is cooked up? Will it be inspected like the ones from NZ etc?

I'm sure the initial ones will be good (maybe) but then along down the line, when maybe a factory rep. isn't there watching, they will kick up production and lower inspection frequency.

China certainly can build first rate and advanced products but there has to be strong oversight by anyone that contracts them to build a product.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If Rocna NZ keeps an eye on their production, I don't see a big deal with the anchors being made in China. That's a big IF though.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

mdbee said:


> Thats right, it is a "chunk of steel" but will that steel hold up or crack in half in the middle of a storm?


That's the question. We'll see. But, I'm betting that Rocna isn't going to gamble their entire existence solely on some Beijing smelting dude's thumbs-up. They'll keep an eye on it.

I agree with Dog...I don't see a problem at this point. Hopefully the costs will come down a bit. It's a great design.


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

Not to mention the lead found in jewelry sold to children through mass marketing discounts stores - marked Made in China, and recalled.

Who knows how many times you physically handle that anchor that you aren't getting lead into your system. I know it's different 'cuz children eat anything and most mariners wash up after hoisting anchor, but don't you think there may be a problem?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh. Are you serious? Do you know how many "MIC" products and/or components are all around you right now? What are you typing on? Where was it made? What deadly chemicals are now on your fingers?

Dude, if you want an American Anchor - buy one. As for the "MIC/OCD" stuff, I'm just saying "I ain't skeered."


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

Dude - don't you know that the ancient Romans died drinking wine from cups made in China?


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Damn it Smacky, STOP LICKING YOUR ANCHOR, you are gonna turn ROMAN! and DIE!!!!!! aggghhhhh those crafty Chinese....... how do ya drink off of it at anchor, do ya have a spare drinking anchor?  :laugher


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Wait - so cups made from Chinese anchors brought down the Roman empire?

See, you learn something every day on SN.


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Chinese make nice Roman candles!


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

Smack said---
famous soon enough
Wait - so cups made from Chinese anchors brought down the Roman empire?

No it was Victoria;s Secret!


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

When I was much younger anything Made in Japan was cr*p. And now . . . I wish I could afford a Honda Accord! Funny how things change.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

midlifesailor said:


> I can tell you this -- The Chinese used to make a knockoff of the Springfield M1A (among others) that was notorious for blowing up. The metalurgy was no good, the manufacturing tolerences were horrible, the assembly was shoddy and they were too light to make a good anchor. They were so bad, Custom gun shops could not make them right and many refused to work on them for fear of liablity. Otherwise they were great rifles.
> 
> A Chinese made anchor might be serviceable but who knows with the crummy metalurgy exported from China in the past not to mention all the good political reasons to choose another brand.


actually now the norinco 1911's and m14 are sought after. while the bolt sucks, the receiver on the m14 is great.


----------



## Nautichthys (May 2, 2010)

I can't find a copy of the report now, but a few years ago there was an incident in Vancouver Harbour involving a freighter's anchor that shattered on contact with the bottom. Analysis showed the Chinese manufacturers weren't annealling their products. This might have been the issue with the counterfeit Crosby shackles from about the same time. They had the tensile strength of wet cardboard. 

Pity that an area of the world that invented so many metallurgical techniques over the millenia seems to have forgotten how to use fire properly.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Rocna's still charging a Premium price for their anchors, no?

Hmmm...

Jim


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't recall the prior prices but there was a price drop when West Marine began to carry the anchors. The price drop was one of the factors in getting me over the hump in deciding to buy one. Being carried by West Marine eliminating the intial hassel of having them shipped from Canada was another.

Their website does talk about about them being manufactured in China so I can't say that they were keeping a secret. If I would have looked I would have found it out.

Rocna]Rocna Anchors - Home of the Rocna anchor - New generation boat anchors Anchors - Construction

Still no word from Craig Smith though.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

SEMIJim said:


> Rocna's still charging a Premium price for their anchors, no?
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> Jim


Considering I paid over $550.00 to my BC built one and you can now buy one at WM, the most expensive chandlery known to man, for under $400.00 I would say the price drop has been quite substantial.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Maine Sail said:


> Considering I paid over $550.00 to my BC built one and you can now buy one at WM, the most expensive chandlery known to man, for under $400.00 I would say the price drop has been quite substantial.


Okay, so their prices are reduced from flippin' outrageous to...? Just idle speculation, but I wonder if getting their price down was a condition of getting into WM?

Still too rich for my blood. 10kg Delta: $179 (USD). 10kg Rocna: $329 (USD) 

I think we paid $75 (USD) for our 10kg Delta, used, off Craig's List. It has a bit of the galvanizing missing up high on the shank, near the attachment point. Fellow on one board said just clean it up, paint it (any suggestions on what paint to use gratefully accepted), keep it maintained and it'll last forever.

Still haven't bought chain and rode for it. We don't anchor much . (Tho some day we plan to cruise.)

Jim


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

SEMIJim, you can buy a galvanizing paint. I think I bought it at Home Depot. I used it on my anchor and it has worked very well.


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

I got my reply, see below. Although "protocols of RINA classification facilities are ISO 9001 approved" don't mean much to me I'll take him at his word. I don't doubt that quality products can come out of China if the controls are put in place but I do think it is something that West Marine should have beem more up front about.

Hi Joe,

That's fine, and let me reassure you regarding the quality control issues. We actually have less consistency issues with our Chinese anchors to what we had in New Zealand, and furthermore Chinese production falls into the certification and QA protocols of RINA classification (facilities are ISO 9001 approved, welders certified, etc). This compliance alone puts Rocna production in the top 5% of Chinese manufacturing outfits, and our specs actually exceed most of these requirements by quite some margin. The stigma of Chinese poor quality is really undeserved - what would be deserved is criticism of any western importer that seeks low quality product based on nothing but price.

Incidentally the cast fluke your anchor has is heat-treated and is actually stronger than the old fabricated version, well beyond the necessary spec. Galvanizing is also slightly superior. All in all I would personally actually prefer one of our Chinese anchors, they are an improvement.

In short, the shift to China along with investment in high quality cast production has permitted Rocna to improve the product in terms of strength and detailing, while making sale prices more competitive.

I hope you are happy having invested in a reputable brand which is aimed at the 'premium' end of the market and will never provide generic junk. If you have any specific queries, please contact Rocna directly using the details at Rocna Anchors - Home of the Rocna anchor - New generation boat anchors.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Jim-

Considering that Rocnas used to be MORE expensive than the Manson Supreme, and are now can be bought at a lower price than them... no, I don't see them as still charging a real premium.



SEMIJim said:


> Rocna's still charging a Premium price for their anchors, no?
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> Jim


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Jim-
> 
> Considering that Rocnas used to be MORE expensive than the Manson Supreme, and are now can be bought at a lower price than them... no, I don't see them as still charging a real premium.


Where?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Gene T said:


> Where?


At Westmarine.com, the Rocna 15 (33 lbs) lists at $424.99, while the Manson Supreme 35 (35 lbs) lists at $449.99. It would have taken you all of 30 seconds to find that out yourself.... 

I'd point out that you can get the Manson Supreme at a lower price than WM has, but that's not exactly a surprise.


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> At Westmarine.com, the Rocna 15 (33 lbs) lists at $424.99, while the Manson Supreme 35 (35 lbs) lists at $449.99. It would have taken you all of 30 seconds to find that out yourself....
> 
> I'd point out that you can get the Manson Supreme at a lower price than WM has, but that's not exactly a surprise.


Well sorry but if an anchor isn't the size I need then I don't really care. My 30 sec shows me the Manson Supreme 45 lb at WM for 489.99 and the Rocna 44 lb for 599.00. I believe if you look again you will find the Rocna to be quite a bit more expensive across the line except for the one you quoted and the smallest one. Note that Defender sells the Manson even cheaper and doesn't sell the Rocna. So Rocna is still more expensive unless you have another supplier.

Perhaps prices will drop as WM brings in new product.

Gene


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Gene T said:


> I believe if you look again you will find the Rocna to be quite a bit more expensive across the line except for the one you quoted and the smallest one.


And _both_ lines are too expensive for my blood, regardless of which is the marginally less expensive.

Maybe their prices will drop when the next "latest generation" anchor that everybody claims is the greatest appears. It's only a matter of time. Until then: Old tech. is going to have to suffice for us.

Jim


----------



## Nitro (Feb 4, 2009)

Price aside, how do those in New England rate its holding performance vs. the (45#) CQR?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't you think there's probably a reason quite a few of us in New England, like Maine Sail (in Maine obviously) and myself (in Buzzards Bay) have them as primary anchors.  There are probably another half-dozen active members that use them up here as well.



Nitro said:


> Price aside, how do those in New England rate its holding performance vs. the (45#) CQR?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Nitro said:


> Price aside, how do those in New England rate its holding performance vs. the (45#) CQR?


They excel in all areas except stowability. The Rocna 44Lb. will dwarf a 45 CQR in terms of sheer holding surface area and it will actually set in a hard bottom..
*
CQR vs. Rocna In Hard Sand (VIDEO)*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

They do stow on a bow roller fairly well, but take up a lot of space in a locker or down below otherwise.



Maine Sail said:


> They excel in all areas except stowability. The Rocna 44Lb. will dwarf a 45 CQR in terms of sheer holding surface area and it will actually set in a hard bottom..
> *
> CQR vs. Rocna In Hard Sand (VIDEO)*


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

The new 33 lb Rocna stows better on my roller than the 35 lb Delta it replaced. The downward turn of the shank starts a little sooner than with the Delta putting a little more room between the top of the shank and the keeper pin above the roller. It probably depends a lot on your roller.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for this feedback and video, guys. I'm presently refitting a 32,000# early IOR ocean racer into a cruiser that has no bow roller. Obviously, she'll get one. But it's fabrication should ideally take the anchor design itself into consideration. I've had a 45# CQR pull out or not set too many times to not take notice.

Saw this bow roller/Rocna combo photo here or there and it has me intrigued. Now if I can just find a way to attach a Code 0 furler to it....easy enough.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Well we are beleivers. I have the 44lb Rocna and have had many different shape and sized anchors before it. ( not as many as Maine had in his picture though) While no anchor is better in every condition then ones specifically made for it. I have to fall into the camp with Maine sail and Dog that the Rocna is the best I have had. We sail from the Chesapeake to New England and it performs better than any anchor I have ever used. So jim you can pupu the technology, but I I am sleeping better when anchored now with the Rocna than with my old CQR. Get my sleep is important. Ask the ADMIRAL!!!!!

Dave


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> So jim you can pupu the technology,


I'm not pooh-pooh'ing the technology. There are too many people who've done extensive tests and whose opinions I value who've testified to the superiority of the Rocna anchors for me to just blow 'em off. But I've also seen many people swear by Delta Fastset anchors and, TBH, I think Rocnas (and, to a lesser extent, Manson Supreme) anchors to be over-priced.

I'm just saying that when the next big thing in anchors comes along, I'm sure the prices of Rocnas and Manson Supremes will come down 



chef2sail said:


> I am sleeping better when anchored now with the Rocna than with my old CQR.


Can't say as I've ever seen much good said about CQRs. I'm inclined to wonder how they ever got that popular.

Looks to me like their most distinguishing "feature" is a way to easily destroy ones fingers. That's one of the same reasons I don't like Danforth anchors. I guess I don't like anything that's heavy and hinged, with pinch-points, that I'd have to haul around a deck, perhaps under adverse conditions.

Jim


----------



## Nitro (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting. I too always thought the CQR had a great reputation in NE which is why I've used it. In retrospect, I've not been overly pleased with it. Like most anchors, it's fine once it sets...but I've had too many perfect approaches foiled by an anchor that didn't bite when/where it was supposed to the first time.


----------



## Skipaway (Jun 2, 2008)

Love that video. But a question: that video, and others, have the anchor being pulled at “0” scope. The implication is that at higher scope (such as launching an anchor from a sailboat) the performance would be even more dramatic. 

Is this necessarily true?


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

You want to see over priced... look at the CQR's pricing. I can't wait to get a Manson or Rocna.

By the way... if anyone would like a brand new Lewmar CQR 35# anchor with the sticker still on it. Look for mine on Ebay. The CQR really is the best choice for everyone


----------



## TheMadDogs (Jul 10, 2010)

*But what is your boat worth....*

Let's keep one thing in mind. It is your anchor and chain that keep your boat safe; for liveaboard cruisers it's their home.

We've spent the last three years cruising the Alaska/BC coast, exclusively using a 45 lb Manson Supreme attached to 200' of 5/16" chain. We've sat out 40 kt storms for a week, anchored in less than ideal conditions, anchored in way sub-par conditions, but our Supreme has never - I repeat NEVER, let us down.

When we purchased the Manson Supreme 5 years ago, we paid a premium price but it was worth it.

I remember a couple years ago, someone (I can't remember who) had an Anchor Showdown. (This was after we bought the Supreme). I remember reading that the Supreme was set at a 5:1 scope and then the chain was drawn in to leave only a 3:1 scope. The Supreme performed almost as good at 3:1 as it did at 5:1.

I'd rather give up a few bottles of (insert your favorite beverage here) in order to spend the money on something that will let me sleep well.

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Well we ordered out new Rocna last week after five years of CQR. In all that time , and we anchor out frequently, the CQR only let us down once and that was in medium hard sand where it simply refused to stay put, indeed it refused to set for more than a few minutes. This was in less than 5m of water with 35m of chain but into a well over 20knot headwind. 

Previous boat had a Danforth. Once I added sufficient chain that too was a very reliable setup but never gave me the feeling of security of the CQR. 

In mud, the CQR once held us in 10m, with 35m chain and 35m rope into the face of a buster that gusted to in excess of 45 knots. Solid.

I've also realised that in fact our CQR was really a size small for our needs. 

Still and all it was time to replace the old and the Rocna gets enough praise from users for me to give it a go. I'm happy to accept that anchor technology has moved on since the CQR was born but I guess we shall see.

I should add that provided Rocna have good quality control in place in China then I am not concerned with the country of origin. The Chinese are quite capable of producing a world class product , its just that left to their own devices they choose price over quality. To some extent however, I do wonder why the prices have not come down. Maybe they will in time although I believe they have in fact gone up recently.


----------

